# Best way to add Weather info?



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm interested in adding current weather conditions, weather forcast, and radar maps to my hacked Series 2. What's the best way of going about this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Galleon on a standalone and JavaHMO for DTivo


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Yep, I run JavaHMO on my Linux server - I have the weather radar, forecast, etc. from the 'weather module' that comes with the software.

Galleon/JavaHMO aslo has a module for 'web images', thus you can take the URL of any web image and have it fetch/display it, which is what I do for severe wx related images from http://www.spc.noaa.gov


----------

